# Single or Dual Fuel system Rheem model # RH1T3617STANJA



## Pengle (Feb 4, 2021)

We just moved into a new home in Florida and the previous owner had a Nest thermostat in it. I went to reset the thermostat and it's asking if it's a single or dual fuel system. Can anyone confirm what type of unit Rheem model # RH1T3617STANJA is?

Thanks in advance for the info.
Phil


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Single.

Sorry, this is a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

